# Undelete Deleted Program Possible?



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

I deleted a recorded show on my HR23-700 and now would like to view the program again if possible. Is there a way to recovered deleted programs similar to the way you can recover a deleted file on your computer? Maybe some unpublished workaround?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

No, it's gone.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> No, it's gone.


My HR10-250 using latest TiVo software can "undelete" a program if the deletion was in the recent past. A nice additional feature added a year or two ago. Perhaps the HR2X series will be upgraded similarly before the hybrid DTiVo boxes come out...


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Not possible on a DirecTV branded DVR.

Undelete is one of the few features on the DirecTiVo that hasn't been emulated on the DirecTV DVRs.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Yet!!!!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

That is one feature I'd like to see. 

There are a couple of times it would have kept the peace. 

Mike


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> That is one feature I'd like to see.
> 
> There are a couple of times it would have kept the peace.
> 
> Mike


Yep, I think most of us have pulled an oops.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Add this to the wish list:

http://www.wishlistsurvey.com/


----------



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

I just thought that there was some unpublished workaround to recover deleted programs, like press 123 then 321 and stand on your head.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

DirectMan said:


> I just thought that there was some unpublished workaround to recover deleted programs, like press 123 then 321 and stand on your head.


That only works on the first Tuesday after a full moon.

Please, everyone vote on the wishlist for this item, if you have not already done so.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

DogLover said:


> That only works on the first Tuesday after a full moon.


From 2:32:28a.m.to 2:32:31a.m. and only for programs deleted less than 0.68 seconds ago


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

It would be really nice if DirecTV added this feature.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

pfp said:


> It would be really nice if DirecTV added this feature.


I wouldn't use it much myself, but it hardly seems like a difficult thing to do. Of course, the less space one has available, the fewer mistakes one could correct.

I would be *adamantly opposed* to implementing this feature if it impacted available user recording space. In other words, no reserved space for undelete. If the space is not needed by a new recording, then undelete would function. If the space is needed for a new recording, then it overwrites the old data, exclusively, and the show could not be recovered.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Typically, this feature would be used almost immediately after accidentally deleting something. These shows would be the first to be deleted when space is needed, thus not affecting recording space. This is how the DirecTV TiVos implemented the feature.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

I just accidentally deleted a football game that I meant to tell it to "KEEP." Out of habit, and because I was distracted I pressed delete and even confirmed it. That's how I ended up in this thread .. Google.

Dam I wish I could undelete that game! It was a GREAT game!


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

If its not a sports event then do a search and see if you can record it a second time.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

I have wished this was available a few times.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Basically, when a recording is deleted it is just flagged as deleted but not physically deleted. When space is needed then those recordings that have been flagged as deleted then can be used.

However, if you wrote some code to remove the Flag then the directory could see it and use it again. You are not using memory that isn't already used. It is just sitting there flagged as deleted waiting for that moment when it's space is needed.

Not very hard at all to code. Just needs to be done as in Prioritized by Directv!!!


----------



## dragon342 (Oct 31, 2009)

erosroadie said:


> My HR10-250 using latest TiVo software can "undelete" a program if the deletion was in the recent past. A nice additional feature added a year or two ago. Perhaps the HR2X series will be upgraded similarly before the hybrid DTiVo boxes come out...


I hope to c this in dish very soon!


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

PCampbell said:


> If its not a sports event then do a search and see if you can record it a second time.


Even a few sports events are replayed several times, somewhat condensed, if they were initially shown on an RSN.


----------



## N5WD (Dec 27, 2007)

dragon342 said:


> I hope to c this in dish very soon!


Dish has had this for quite a while - at least two years, now. Maybe Direct will implement it soon.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

N5WD said:


> Dish has had this for quite a while - at least two years, now. Maybe Direct will implement it soon.


Dish has an "Undelete"?? News to me. Did I miss that memo?


----------

